# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چرا نمیتونم از حالت سیف مود خارج بشم؟

## cisco ++

آقا یه سوال 
من ویندوز 7 نصب کردم و بعدشم آنتی ویروس نود 32 از یه سی دی که پچ داشت...حالا هرقدر ریستارت میکنم فقط میره با سیف مود بالا میاد !
f8 هم میزنم ولی همه گزینه ها ختم میشه به سیف مود !  یعنی همش میره سیف مود
این چه جورشه؟؟

----------


## شرلوک هلمز

بعد از اینکه ویندوز بالا اومد به قسمت start برو و در قسمت search تایپ کن msconfig بعد آنرا باز کن و در tab که نوشته boot ببین گزینه ی safemode اگر انتخاب شده است آنرا از انتخاب خارج کن

----------


## cisco ++

> بعد از اینکه ویندوز بالا اومد به قسمت start برو و در قسمت search تایپ کن msconfig بعد آنرا باز کن و در tab که نوشته boot ببین گزینه ی safemode اگر انتخاب شده است آنرا از انتخاب خارج کن


ممنون از راهنمایی تون
چرا گزینه تشکر برای شما وجود نداره ؟!!!!!!

----------


## شرلوک هلمز

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون
> چرا گزینه تشکر برای شما وجود نداره ؟!!!!!!


نمیدونم 
امیدوارم مشکل شما حل شده باشد

----------

